# GE refrigerator freezing up



## VegasGMC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi. This is a side by side GSS25SGMD BS and is 8 years old but I've had it for 3 months. A few days ago it started running constantly but the refrigerator side would only get up to 50*. The coils in the freezer section were completely frozen up. I thawed it out and within an hour the temps were 20* freezer and 40* frig but the condenser fan never came on. A half hour later the unit shut down and the freezer side was warm. I unplugged it overnight and the re-started it in the morning. It ran normally but the condenser fan still never came on so I put a small fan in front of the condenser and let the unit run for 3 hours and it didnt shut down. I set the temp control for the freezer at the lowest point but it still ran on high and the frig side dropped down to 20*. Could this be a faulty main board?  Thanks


----------

